# Jasmine and Her Bath



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2020)

Got a different type of bath for Jasmine because she would not use her little bathtub.  I thought she was going to ignore it like she did the other one.  I was sitting eating dinner and she came out and got on the side of the new bath and took a few drinks, she went back inside her house, she came out about 3 more times and finally immersed her body in it and moved her wings about in it.  Jasmine took her first bath since I've had her!  I have sprayed her with water from a water bottle, though.  Here is her new tub:


----------



## Autumn (Nov 21, 2020)

My husband came home one day with 4 parakeets...a green one, a blue one, a white one and a yellow one...he couldn't make up his mind what color he wanted.  They did nothing but screech, so I named them Crabby, Cranky, Grouchy and Grumpy.  That was many years ago, and Grumpy, the green one, is the lone survivor.

Grumpy won't use any type of bathtub, dish, whatever...he jumps into his water dish with both feed and flaps wildly.   He ends up with his entire cage, the window, the floor, and anyone in his vicinity soaking wet...


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2020)

Autumn said:


> My husband came home one day with 4 parakeets...a green one, a blue one, a white one and a yellow one...he couldn't make up his mind what color he wanted.  They did nothing but screech, so I named them Crabby, Cranky, Grouchy and Grumpy.  That was many years ago, and Grumpy, the green one, is the lone survivor.
> 
> Grumpy won't use any type of bathtub, dish, whatever...he jumps into his water dish with both feed and flaps wildly.   He ends up with his entire cage, the window, the floor, and anyone in his vicinity soaking wet...


I had another parakeet that did the same thing with his water dish...His name was Lenny Pu.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2020)

So sweet @Ruthanne, you're a good momma to your little Jasmine.  Very happy she used her new bath!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> So sweet @Ruthanne, you're a good momma to your little Jasmine.  Very happy she used her new bath!


Just a few minutes ago she used it again and this time took a full bath--stuck her head down in the water a few times, then immersed herself fully again--I think she loves her new bath!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 22, 2020)

I have guinea pigs and birds in the same room. I'm constantly having to replace the water in the guinea pigs bowl because the birds use it as a bath!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

Jasmine has taken to sitting on her birdie bath...not sure if she wants to bathe again.  I cleaned it and took the water out late last night.  I may put some more back in so she can do her thing!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Jasmine has taken to sitting on her birdie bath...not sure if she wants to bathe again.  I cleaned it and took the water out late last night.  I may put some more back in so she can do her thing!
> 
> View attachment 134784


Awwww,  she wants another dip!  Hurry with that water mama.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 22, 2020)

@Ruthanne, That is quite the stylish bath tub. I'm glad she is using it. 
The only way my Kirby will get wet is when I spray him. If he's in the mood he opens up his feathers and he looks just like a feather duster my grandma had.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Awwww,  she wants another dip!  Hurry with that water mama.


I just added some water and she drank some and then walked through it and then sat in it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ruthanne, That is quite the stylish bath tub. I'm glad she is using it.
> The only way my Kirby will get wet is when I spray him. If he's in the mood he opens up his feathers and he looks just like a feather duster my grandma had.


Thanks, and it was not expensive yet it's well-made.  I bet he looks cute like the feather duster...


----------

